

Ask HN: Is QuikPitch as shady as it looks? - TrevorBurnham

I've just been followed on Twitter by something called QuikPitch, which touts itself as a new, simpler way for startup entrepreneurs to pitch to VCs. It recently tweeted: "QuikPitch secures $324K from Valley investors--In the Press," followed by a link to a clearly paid-for "news" post at http://news.yahoo.com/s/prweb/20100113/bs_prweb/prweb3400054_5 that doesn't mention anything about $324K. What's going on here? Is this a scam, or just an incredibly awkward launch by a legitimate venture?
======
angelbob
Well, their site is _remarkably_ quiet about who they are. Absolutely no names
of these seasoned investors and entrepreneurs are given.

So even if they're a legitimate venture, they seem rather dubious and perhaps
a bit sleazy from their web site.

They're also very short on a lot of other interesting specifics, but they're
presumably a small, new company, so those specifics are perhaps more
excusable.

